# Do ye change up yer training when running DNP?



## NbleSavage (Apr 7, 2019)

I fer one tend to favor a Mentzer "Heavy Duty" style of training (think 'Single set to failure') and drop most isolation exercises in favor of focus on one primary compound lift per session. I find it helps me to keep me intensity high in spite of having a bit less gas in the tank than usual due to the DNP, as it gets me in & out of the gym in about an hour.

What say ye?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2019)

My volume would dip to practically nothing. DNP and asthma are a fun combo! I can't breathe for shit on the stuff so training becomes extremely challenging. It's really the only reason I don't use it much more often.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 7, 2019)

Depends on the dose.  

At 200/250 I train basically the same.

At 400/500 I just focus on hitting each major muscle group 1-2 times per week and only do LISS, if anything, for cardio.

At 600/750 I just kinda show up and sweat staring at the weights.  I might help someone re-rack or wipe down a machine.  Sometimes I just sit in my car in the parking lot listening the the "Frozen" soundtrack.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 7, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Depends on the dose.
> 
> At 200/250 I train basically the same.
> 
> ...




YEP! lowest dosage I dont notice anything 2 pills/day and I start to notice the training aspect about day 14 will dip. At 3pills (and sometimes 4) I notice about the same time as 14-17 days but it hits hard. So when I take DNP, i get the best workouts I can knowing that when it hits, it hits hard. I maintain that for about 1wk and then I drop the DNP


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 9, 2019)

I was fine until about day 4 then I dropped my volume and intensity some. Not too drastic but did have to tone it down.


----------



## ryan1007 (Apr 17, 2019)

I keep things as close to the same as I can but some days I'm more sluggish than others so I adjust the volume based on feel but nothing drastic (usually a few sets total per workout).


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2019)

My training suffered when i was using it but you have to remember your not trying to build muscle while on dnp


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> My training suffered when i was using it but you have to remember your not trying to build muscle while on dnp



Very true, good point. My goal was to just not loose muscle or strength while loosing fat


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2019)

I think it went something like this...

250mgs- "Yeah this is warm. I can do this. Leg day? No prob"

500mgs- "Holy shit I can't stop sweating. I think its gonna be an arm day today. Wheres my ****ing sweat towel at?"

750mgs- "Wtf am I doing?! Am i gonna die here on this cold tile floor, right here, right now? **** going to the gym. I'm just tryna stay alive and manage to eat something"


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 26, 2019)

Maintenance Man said:


> I think it went something like this...
> 
> 250mgs- "Yeah this is warm. I can do this. Leg day? No prob"
> 
> ...




lolz thats pretty much me after about day 14 but with 400 being the handle, 600 sweet spot with a slight irritability all involved, and 800 dear god ill eat everything and everything that has sugar in it (and i hate sweets). love the 600mg for about 15 days and then im done


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> lolz thats pretty much me after about day 14 but with 400 being the handle, 600 sweet spot with a slight irritability all involved, and 800 dear god ill eat everything and everything that has sugar in it (and i hate sweets). love the 600mg for about 15 days and then im done


I think I made it around 21-24 days or something. 750mgs for almost a week put me over the top. It's almost like a bad nightmare. I get soooooo excited when I know I can throw in the towel. I get my life back!! Lol


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 21, 2019)

I've never taken more than 200mg in a day but to me DNP felt very thermogenic, made me sluggish, poor performance, hard to breath, general "sick" feeling. I thought SR9009 honestly gave the same effects with similar but less sides.


----------



## Trump (Aug 21, 2019)

Whats SR9009? sounds like a robot 



Browns225 said:


> I've never taken more than 200mg in a day but to me DNP felt very thermogenic, made me sluggish, poor performance, hard to breath, general "sick" feeling. I thought SR9009 honestly gave the same effects with similar but less sides.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> Whats SR9009? sounds like a robot


Dudes a shill for a "steroid alternative" website that sells sugar pills and callss them SARMS.


----------



## Amggear11 (Jun 3, 2020)

3-4 days into D energy and strength will not be there. Heavy duty compounds are always a staple. This scenario is different though. I prefer reps and get don't quickly. I suggest focusing on your diet 100% not allowing cravings to get out of control and keeping your water intake high.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 8, 2020)

If you have to modify your training then your dose is too high and not worth it.


----------

